# newbie from the philippines



## HPLEONARDIA (Oct 11, 2009)

im a a newbie from the philippines and i am lucky to own a pair lately, our contry is tropical and this is my question?

WHAT IS THE BEST BEDDING FOR HEDGEHOGS? WOOD SHAVINGS, NEWPAPER, FLEECE/VELLUX LINERS OR WHAT HAVE YOU GOT THERE?

PLEASE REPLY TO HELP US WITH THE DILEMMA?


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Most people on this site prefer fleece/vellux liners because it decreases the chance of a mite infestation, doesn't produce dust, and makes the cage look cuter.

But you can use kiln dried pine shavings or aspen shavings. NEVER use cedar as the oils can cause respiratory failure. And always make sure that if you get pine shavings that they have been heat treated to kill any mites.

Some owners also used recycled wood pulp products like Care Fresh, or recycled newspaper products like Yesterday's News.

Please make sure that you have two separate cages with two sets of wheels, food and water bowls, and hiding places. Hedgehogs are solitary creatures and housing two together is not a good idea. Two males can fight till one is injured or dead, a male and female can and will breed as early as 6 weeks old, and there is no benefit to housing two females together.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

IMO fleece liners are the best bedding to use.

Are your hedgies housed together? As Bengall77 said, you will need to separate them.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions you may have! You can also use the search feature to look throught past threads, that might help you with a lot of things. The stickies in each section are also very useful.


----------

